# Changer d'opérateur pour l'iPhone



## speedy38 (9 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je vais tenter de vous exposer mon "problème" le plus simplement possible, même si c'est assez compliqué.
J'ai adopté l'iPod il y a déjà longtemps, et j'ai depuis cette année adopté Mac. Il va sans dire qu'il ne manque qu'un appareil à ma panoplie, l'iPhone. Son appel se fait de plus en plus fort.
Les rumeurs vont bons train concernant un nouvel iPhone en juin/juillet, et il ne m'est aucunement problème d'attendre, au contraire.

Maintenant, le problème vient de _comment_ prendre l'iPhone.
Je m'explique. Je suis chez Bouygues, et je me suis réengagé pour 24 mois en janvier pour prendre le Samsung Hugo Boss, et pour l'iPhone, j'aurai vraiment aimé ne pas être chez Bouygues, ne serait-ce que pour des raisons de réseaux 3G. Et Orange ne m'attirant pas, je me serai bien tourné vers SFR. Ma première question est : quelle est pour vous, le meilleur opérateur (à court, moyen et long terme) parmi les 3 ?
D'autres part, il m'est impossible de résilier ce contrat avant janvier 2010, néanmoins, mes parents possèdent une adresse à l'étranger, pensez-vous qu'il est possible d'utiliser cette adresse pour indiquer un déménagement à l'étranger, et ainsi utiliser un cas de force majeur pour la résiliation ?
Je vais néanmoins, tout d'abord, attendre que l'iPhone arrive chez Bouygues, voir ce qu'il propose, et voir ce qu'il me propose.

Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## speedy38 (10 Avril 2009)

Personne pour m'aider à résoudre ce dilemme ^^ ?


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2009)

coté opérateurs ils se valent tous en forfait a peu de choses près.
le wifi d'orange je ne l'ai jamais utilisé 
coté 3G 
pour ton adresse à l'étranger, le mieux est de téléphoner et de demander pour résilier


----------



## speedy38 (10 Avril 2009)

Je sais bien qu'ils se valent tous, mais j'émet un petit doute. Avec Bouygues, sur mon samsung, je suis en Edge aussi bien chez moi, que dans la rue, que dans le RER, qu'en cours (non pas que je veuille aller sur Internet en cours  ). C'est un des raisons pour lesquelles je ne veux pas rester chez Bouygues.
En tout cas, vivement juin pour enfin savoir ce que je vais faire .

Et malgré tout, cette simple histoire d'engagement me met dans l'obligation de ne pas renouveler pendant 1 an, je ne peux donc définitivement pas, si je trouve une solution, restez chez Bouygues Telecom.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Avril 2009)

Si, si tu peux très bien résilier quand tu veux ton abonnement chez Bouygues ... mais c'est payant voilà tout


----------



## speedy38 (11 Avril 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Si, si tu peux très bien résilier quand tu veux ton abonnement chez Bouygues ... mais c'est payant voilà tout


Oui oui, ça je sais bien, mais j'aimerai passer outre ce payement, qui est excessif.
Si je calcule, j'ai un forfait à 28,40 qui m'obligerait donc à débourser :
28,40*9 + 1/4*28,40*12 = 340,8, ce qui est ... énorme.

Je contacterai Bouygues dans les jours à venir, leur présentant mon cas "comme quelqu'un qui doit partir vivre à l'étranger", on verra bien.


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2009)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'implique un départ à l'étranger, mais attention, les opérateurs se partagent des listes de client mauvais payeurs, il pourrait bien se partager aussi une liste de client ayant résilié pour départ a l'étranger.

Tente le coup, mais fait le en conséquence.

De plus, fais gaffe, cela s'apparente à une arnaque et je ne pense pas que ce soit si simple à mettre en oeuvre.


----------



## speedy38 (11 Avril 2009)

Ah oui, mince :/. Mais dans le cas où mon père est celui qui gère les comptes, il peut bien s'ouvrir un autre compte chez SFR si "ça le chante", non ?

Bref, je sais bien que tout ceci est risqué, et que je ferai mieux de tout d'abord voir ce que Bouygues me propose. Wait & see comme on dit.


----------



## kheops1982 (24 Avril 2009)

speedy38 a dit:


> Oui oui, ça je sais bien, mais j'aimerai passer outre ce payement, qui est excessif.
> Si je calcule, j'ai un forfait à 28,40 qui m'obligerait donc à débourser :
> 28,40*9 + 1/4*28,40*12 = 340,8, ce qui est ... énorme.




pourquoi veut tu payer 25% en plus? au contraire tu doit payer que 25 % du reste de t'es mensualité.


----------



## speedy38 (24 Avril 2009)

Le quart des mensualités dues n'est valable que pour la deuxième année. Sachant que je n'ai toujours pas fini la première, il faut que je paye la totalité de la première année, et le quart de la seconde.
Mais de toute façon, tout a changé dans ma tête. Je reste chez Bouygues (mon histoire de 3G n'était en fait lié qu'à un réglage de mon téléphone). J'attends juin pour voir si le nouvel iPhone est exclu orange pour X mois ou pas. Si non, je le prends chez Bouygues, si oui, tant pis, je prends le 3G chez Bouygues (à voir aussi si le nouvel est une révolution, dans ce cas je prendrai mon mal en patience).


----------



## kheops1982 (27 Avril 2009)

Pour la france je doute qu'il arrive en juin plutot a la rentrée


----------

